# Thoughts on Walgreen?



## Time4earlyretirement (Feb 21, 2014)

Just recently starting following this, wondering if other people have some insight. Is the dip to 60 the entry point of 2014?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Could be.

They lost some board members and those numbers weren't just off by a few hundred thousand. We are talking 9 zero's.

The 5 year chart is pretty scary, if you ask me.


----------



## PatInTheHat (May 7, 2012)

I'd like to see it break out and start filling the gap before starting a position


----------

